# Suche Mittelalterliches rundenbasiertes Brett/Taktikspiel



## thai514 (8. März 2015)

Hallo, 


ich suche ein mittelalterliches rundenbasiertes Pc-Brettspiel.
Die Story wird immer durch rl-Videosequenzen erzählt. Es gibt ein Multiplayer. Die Map ist in verschiedene Sektoren eingeteilt.
Man hat in jedem Sektor, falls man es erobert hatte, eine Burg, welche sich je nach Einwohnerzahl/Kampfkraft veränderte. Die Wappen 
zeigten jeweils die Zugehörigkeit. Man spielt jeweils immer einen Burgherren, bei dem vor dem Namen immer "Sire" stand.
Das Spiel ist recht alt, ich denke noch so vor 2000. Indem man in Kämpfe zog, musste man mit der Maus von seinem angrenzendem Sektor
in den nächste feindliche ziehen. Dann stellte man die Truppenstärke ein.
Man konnte ein Fenster aufrufen, wo man die Stufe seiner Burg hochschrauben konnte, oder Attentäter ausbilden, oder Ausrüstung zuliefern.
Wenn ein spieler verloren hatte, also alle seine Gebiete auf der Karte verlor, startete eine Videosequenz, wo der "Sire" enthauptet wird.
Also so unter einem Tuch.
Ab und zu erschienen Zufallsereignisse, wie "Pest".
Das Portrait des Charakters, den man spielt, war auf einem rechten Reiter abgebildet, welcher ungefähr 20% des Bildschirms ausmachte.
Auf der linken Seite war die fiktive Map. Unter dem Portrait waren die Rohstoffe, Truppenstärke, Ausrüstung etc.
Das Land war Kreisförmig eingerichtet, in der Mitte war ein Gebirge, was Grau war und man nciht passieren konnte. Ansonsten in dunkelgrün gehalten.
Um dem Land war Meer. Das war dunkelblau.
Es ist ein Indie-Game denke ich, da kein bekannter Publisher dahinterstand.


----------



## Bonkic (8. März 2015)

klingt irgendwie nach *defender of the crown*.
aber ich glaub nicht, dass du das meinst.


----------



## chbdiablo (8. März 2015)

Claim to Power? Ernsthaft? 
Claim to Power (1995) screenshots - MobyGames


----------

